# Copake Video Preview!



## catfish (Apr 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBMUdkxpp9g


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 11, 2015)

Catfish, thanks for posting! Lotsa cool stuff.


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> Catfish, thanks for posting! Lotsa cool stuff.




Happy to do it.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 11, 2015)

Lots of good stuff in those 922 lots - this auction's gonna' be going on long after the cows come home...


----------



## walter branche (Apr 14, 2015)

sheep ,is what is happening at copake 
there is a bunch of paper , most people will clear out around 3 , or 4 or 5


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the video !


----------

